# Cyclogest and itching- advice needed!!



## Pixiebob73 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi all, I had my ET yesterday and have been using Cyclogest pessaries since Day after EC. In the last day or so they've been causing extreme itchiness, almost like a bad dose of thrush. What can I do? I am going to change to inserting rectally tonight but what about the itchiness? Anything I can do to clear it up??

Thanks in advance

Xx


----------



## bigfamilydreams (Mar 29, 2012)

All you can do is keep the area clean, wash daily - shower down NOT up/douche. It'll go - I have the same with crinone but its normal and getting better
good luck xx
.


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

I have written a previous post just like this - I honestly thought I was the only person experiencing this at the time. I had awful, awful itching on cyclogest - drove me to distraction, and I ended up red raw. I switched to crinone gel and no itching! I tried the cyclogest again after break of 3 years and immediately had the same problem - definitely an allergic reaction. If possible, ask to switch? It's so worth it.
Cat x


----------



## Pixiebob73 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks ladies, it's good to know I'm not alone! It's completely cleared up since I switched to the 'backend' ! Lol!


----------

